# Z Power



## TurboTrash03 (Nov 15, 2017)

I recently bought an 87' NA 300zx and im already begging for more power, suggestions? I know about the pathfinder intake and kn cone filters but what else could i do that would be worth the trouble?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's really all about what kind of target HP for which you're aiming, how much work you want to do and how much you can invest financially. You're going to face some limits without getting into forced induction. It would also be a good idea to find out what kind of shape your engine is in, meaning a compression and leakdown test. There's no sense in doing anything if the engine is "tired." There are a couple of good sites out there for Z31's. This one's pretty good and has some good links to other sites:

Jason's Z Site - RedZ31.Com - THIS IS A MIRROR SITE FOR REDZ31.NET / JASONBUTTS.COM


----------

